# Postcode lottery research



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Research help needed: are you happy to discuss your experiences of struggling to access NHS fertility services, or your experience of IVF in the NHS and privately, with a university student? Kate Bowmar is writing her final year dissertation on the postcode lottery for NHS fertility services in the UK and differences in the standard of care between the NHS and private IVF facilities. Participation can be on an anonymous basis. Please contact Kate at [/size][email protected][/size].


----------

